
VC Firm Confirms That It’s Clueless, Subpoenas TheFunded For Negative Review - makimaki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/12/vc-firm-confirms-that-its-clueless-subpoenas-thefunded-for-negative-review/
======
tptacek
That's funny. EDF chipped in at the last company I worked for (Arbor
Networks).

